# WI More-natural Newbie Waypoint Sample Results



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

Still new new and working on just Tier 1/2 lawn for new home/established lawn due to "natural" product limitations. Have only laid down milorganite so far (one app, Memorial Day). Previous said only thing he laid was Scott's 4 Step.

We're in Wisconsin with some type of rye/fescue mix I think. Soil is near a major river and very clay-like.

Tried to make sense of the newbie soil amendment guide -
High soil ph and calcium = try elemental sulfur but probably a waste of time?

Magnesium crazy high? Sampling tool? (Garden shovel, stainless steel butter knife to cut roots/thatch)

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm going to guess you have calcareous soil (there is a vinegar test you can do to check) and if so, elemental sulfur won't bring down the pH. You'll have to live with it. If you have calcareous soil, the Mehlich3 test will not measure calcium and magnesium accurately. Next time you get a soil test, ask for the high pH ammonium acetate test for cations and the Olsen test for phosphorus. Here is some information:
https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=/article/whitlark-soil-3-4-11.pdf
So, in other words, don't worry too much about the calcium and magnesium on this test. Go ahead and do the potassium, phosphorus, and nitrogen recommended. Those are recommendations for a whole year. Do you know to figure out how much NPK you're getting from various fertilizers? Don't go over 1 lb per 1000 sq ft of a nutrient per month. If you have extended snow cover, save most of the potassium for the spring. Ok to do one app of potassium in late summer/early fall. Milorganite has a good amount of phosphorus but no potassium. It relies on microbes so it's good for warm weather but not cold weather. Check out sulfate of potassium and ammonium sulfate (for nitrogen). Are they natural enough? Perhaps urea is natural enough? It's a substance we all make naturally. The fertilizer form is synthesized but it's just urea.


----------



## Duxwig (Jun 6, 2021)

Virginiagal said:


> I'm going to guess you have calcareous soil (there is a vinegar test you can do to check) and if so, elemental sulfur won't bring down the pH. You'll have to live with it. If you have calcareous soil, the Mehlich3 test will not measure calcium and magnesium accurately. Next time you get a soil test, ask for the high pH ammonium acetate test for cations and the Olsen test for phosphorus. Here is some information:
> https://gsrpdf.lib.msu.edu/?file=/article/whitlark-soil-3-4-11.pdf
> So, in other words, don't worry too much about the calcium and magnesium on this test. Go ahead and do the potassium, phosphorus, and nitrogen recommended. Those are recommendations for a whole year. Do you know to figure out how much NPK you're getting from various fertilizers? Don't go over 1 lb per 1000 sq ft of a nutrient per month. If you have extended snow cover, save most of the potassium for the spring. Ok to do one app of potassium in late summer/early fall. Milorganite has a good amount of phosphorus but no potassium. It relies on microbes so it's good for warm weather but not cold weather. Check out sulfate of potassium and ammonium sulfate (for nitrogen). Are they natural enough? Perhaps urea is natural enough? It's a substance we all make naturally. The fertilizer form is synthesized but it's just urea.


I'll have to see about the test tomorrow and follow up w the side tests. Will look into those natural options, probably natural enough for it to be husband safe lol.


----------

